# The Strange Magic of: Gloria Estefan



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes. The timing is perfect. In the U.S., we have two Cuban-Americans running for the prize, such as it is, of being the Republican nominee in the next presidential election this fall. We have President Obama soon to visit the island nation, after having begun the process of getting the U.S. out of a decades-long self-embargo of Cuba, and now the cruise ships and airplanes are beginning to arrive there, to the delight of most Cubans and Americans. So it's time to shake your booty and do the _Conga_ with Gloria and the gang, to feel the rhythm of the island, to dance. This is also to test whether Morimur and I have any real future together-- I know if he hates this, we're still good.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Gloria Estefan has so many memorable hits that its very difficult to single out her best song - probably "Here We Are":angel:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

From Joy Division to Gloria Estefan: a wrenching experience? But it's time to feel happy and to dance--simple pleasures for a simple soul like me; easy as 1,2,3......


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Gloria Estefan released in the early 1990s a Spanish language album, called "Mi Tierra". It was a huge success in Spain, and also in Colombia, the land of my then soon-to-be wife. This was her favorite song:






While she fortunately left me choose the music for our wedding (Bach, predictably), she insisted we must open the ball after the banquet, with this song instead of the traditional waltz...


----------

